# how many times will you flinch?



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I flinched about 40 times and ran into about 30 tree's......... 

about 4:20 in you'll realize how close he is to those tree's... the GoPro get's knocked off his helmet.


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Lost track of counting after 30 flinches. Never new these dirt bikes were dangerous, looks fun though.


----------



## Sanative (May 4, 2011)

I would've died at around 0:43..... I've never ridden a dirt bike in my life.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Okay Phree, hook up your camera and show him how it's done


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

shoot he's on a YZ. they fly


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Brings back memories! I grew up around atv's and dirtbikes, got my first 3-wheeler when I was 5...Honda 70, got my first dirtbike when I was 8, Honda XR80....started racing dirtbikes at 13 and didn't get out of it till I was 19, last bike was a Kawi KX250.....I'm 24 now.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeap...brings back memories...of why I am on something with 4-wheels now...one too many trees jumping in the way...lol


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

nmkawierider said:


> Yeap...brings back memories...of why I am on something with 4-wheels now...one too many trees jumping in the way...lol


:haha: I'd say my four wheels is better than the 2 wheels that I used to enjoy so much, but truth is the 2 wheeler never trapped me under it in a mud hole lol....did break some bones though. My first brute loved to roll over on me, hence the reason I like SRA offset wheels now. Gotta have a wider stance for my riding style.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

filthyredneck said:


> :haha: I'd say my four wheels is better than the 2 wheels that I used to enjoy so much, but truth is the 2 wheeler never trapped me under it in a mud hole lol....did break some bones though. My first brute loved to roll over on me, hence the reason I like SRA offset wheels now. Gotta have a wider stance for my riding style.


Yes sir..there's solid truth in that....lol:rockn:


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

He's asking to die


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

um yea i didnt think it was too bad until the tight trees came in around 2:00 lol not for me i like it open


----------



## Injected (Mar 21, 2010)

I thought those woods looked familiar. The good ole Jersey Pine Barens, Most of the state is like that, and its illegal to ride in NJ


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

jeepers....


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Had a dirt bike once but never has the nards to ride like this guy. LOL even have the scars from a barbed wire fence to prove it. Those with a GoPro understand just how close he was at all time since it is semi-fisheye 170 degree view. Nice how-to video.....reminds me how to stay my but off a dirt bike.


----------

